# كود الحريق مترجم الى اللغة العربية طبقاً ل nfpa 13



## eng.hamadaa (27 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجو الدعاء 

وهذا الرابط
<a href="https://www.4shared.com/office/u3bNCaz4ba/___.html" target=_blank>كود الحريق مترجم عربي.pdf</a>


----------



## amrhawash (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البراء سامح (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## البراء سامح (27 ديسمبر 2014)

لو عندك مجموعة المهندس وليد مجاهد كاملة ياريت ماتبخلش علينا بيها

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم .....


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ... أرجو منكم إأعادة إدراج الرابط مرة أخرى


----------



## eng.hamadaa (28 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس رياض النجار اليك الرابط
https://www.4shared.com/office/u3bNCaz4ba/___.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (12 يناير 2015)

بارم الله فيك اخي الكريم
بس ياريت ترفع على رابط اخر غير 4 شارد


----------



## fbi2000 (12 أبريل 2015)

تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## fanto55 (26 أبريل 2015)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ibrahimmhnoor (31 ديسمبر 2021)

جزاك الله خير


----------

